# Question bout Escambia River



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Got a work tournament coming up soon and we will be putting in at Sandy Landing on Escambia River? Is there any lakes up or down the river that is close to there? Last year, was my first time fishing the escambia, and this will be my second as I am partial to Yellow or Choctawhatchee River? Thanks for the help guys!!!!


----------



## curdogman (Oct 12, 2007)

Mineral Springs lake is just upiver from Sandy Landing


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Where is Sandy Landing?


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Its off Chumuckla Hwy, turn onto Mineral Springs Rd(I think) Where about is that lake you're talking about, about how many bends or so up the river? Thanks


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

There's a pretty good size lake south of Sandy landing on the right called Posten's Bin. I'm not sure of the spelling.

The entrance is pretty narrow and tricky to get into, but it has some nice bank cover and some real deep holes. I've seen nice bass and crappie come out of there, but I have not been in there since Ivan.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks I'll have to check into that!


----------

